# Long Beach TTC Expo [Photos]



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

*This was my first Tortoise & Turtle expo. The place was very small and there was not much to see. They sure did get the word out though because the place was packed! *

I saw one person from TFO (Jacob). I was hoping to meet more 

Anyway...here are some photos. 

Female Leo







































































*The galop. The owner said that the Galop was still too small to determine the sex! *


----------



## dmarcus (May 23, 2011)

Those are great photo's but a little suprised to see a couple of those torts on pellet bedding, easy way to confuse a new owner into thinking they are okay for substrate..


----------



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

Yeah a lot of the Club members there didn't seem up to date. I asked if they bred and sold any Hermanns. The woman who did said she only sold within the club. And so I said "Okay, So I can become a member and once I do I can purchase some?" and she said "You'd have better luck buying some online..." 

I was like wow okay.


----------



## dmarcus (May 23, 2011)

Thats crazy, you probably wouldn't want to buy one from her anyways...


----------



## coreyc (May 23, 2011)

Great pic's what was up with the  eggs was it to show size comparison?


----------



## onarock (May 23, 2011)

I'm going to beat Greg to the punch and say "Interesting". 
Were all those tortoises for sale? 
Thanks for sharing the Pics Fernando


----------



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Great pic's what was up with the  eggs was it to show size comparison?



Yeah, just size comparison Corey. There was NOTHING for sale there...well other then turtle jewelry and hawaiin turtle shirts. 



onarock said:


> I'm going to beat Greg to the punch and say "Interesting".
> Were all those tortoises for sale?
> Thanks for sharing the Pics Fernando



Nope! It was basically just them showing off their tortoises. 

I did get contact info for Mr. Hoekstra (?) He was the one with the platynota's. He said he'll be getting some Radiated soon and breeding


----------



## african cake queen (May 23, 2011)

hi . thanks for taking pictures. that was nice of you. where there any pancakes? if so, they were wild right? i went to a ny show and it was good and bad. i got bad tort. infor till i came here! thanks again, lindy


----------



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

No pancakes, sorry!


----------



## dmarcus (May 23, 2011)

I have only been to two shows one in Henderson, NV in 2005 and one here in Arlington last month. I was very impressed with the first one, but was very dissapointed in the one here in Arlington...they were like night and day..


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2011)

To anyone who's interested: The bylaws of CTTC strictly forbid them from selling turtles and tortoises at their shows. They can make arrangements to meet afterwards and sell off the show grounds, but not at the show. So maybe that's why that Hermann's person said what she did.

I was surprised at the pellets for bedding, the Galop on the cement floor, the redfoot in with the sulcata and the notice that tortoises get most of their water from their food. I belong to CTTC and it surprises me to know that so many members are out of date. (That leopard was sure pretty!)

Ralph Hoekstra is one of the only folks who have been able to breed and hatch Manouris impressa.


----------



## HarleyK (May 23, 2011)

Great thanks for sharing these pictures. If no animals were for sale that would have been a disappointment for me.


----------



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

emysemys said:


> To anyone who's interested: The bylaws of CTTC strictly forbid them from selling turtles and tortoises at their shows. They can make arrangements to meet afterwards and sell off the show grounds, but not at the show. So maybe that's why that Hermann's person said what she did.
> 
> I was surprised at the pellets for bedding, the Galop on the cement floor, the redfoot in with the sulcata and the notice that tortoises get most of their water from their food. I belong to CTTC and it surprises me to know that so many members are out of date.
> 
> Ralph Hoekstra is one of the only folks who have been able to breed and hatch Manouris impressa.



Interesting. Thanks Yvonne. I'm just wondering why she just didn't give me her contact info or tell me that when I was asking. That's okay. Ralph is a cool guy. He recently sold his adult platynota's (female for $10k!!) Wow I didn't know this hobby can get so pricey! 0_o


----------



## african cake queen (May 23, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> No pancakes, sorry!



ha ha thanks , lindy


----------



## ccschwitzer (May 23, 2011)

I stopped by the expo yesterday morning. lots of neat tortoises/turtles with great stories. unfortunatly a lot of sick/injured animals, but they helped educate new tortoise owners (such as myself) or perspective tortoise owners of what to do/not to do. loved it, wish they had events like that more often.


----------



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

ccschwitzer said:


> I stopped by the expo yesterday morning. lots of neat tortoises/turtles with great stories. unfortunatly a lot of sick/injured animals, but they helped educate new tortoise owners (such as myself) or perspective tortoise owners of what to do/not to do. loved it, wish they had events like that more often.



I'm glad you enjoyed it Candace. You'll learn a lot on this forum as well and what works best for you. Unfortunately, rabbit pellet's and raising a tortoise completely dry as a hatchling is what we should NOT do. 

The forum was local and they were nice people


----------



## dmmj (May 23, 2011)

I could be wrong but is LB the one who works with the care society? one of the chapters has recently been sorta kicked out because they were selling animals and the CTTC main goal is conservation and education. There is no animal selling at the shows or meetings individuals can of course sell animals but the Only club members rule sounds kinda of funny to me, of course it could just her being careful with someone who she does not know either. we have a member who breeds leopards and she will offer a few a year sometimes to be adopted out by club members only she will charge 100 and it all goes to the club. I don't know if it is legal or what but no one has complained so far, as for rabbit pellets sometimes it is like screaming at a brick wall IMHO.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (May 23, 2011)

I felt the members werent too welcoming with the exception of the Playnota breeder. I expected a whole lot more...


----------



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I could be wrong but is LB the one who works with the care society? one of the chapters has recently been sorta kicked out because they were selling animals and the CTTC main goal is conservation and education. There is no animal selling at the shows or meetings individuals can of course sell animals but the Only club members rule sounds kinda of funny to me, of course it could just her being careful with someone who she does not know either. we have a member who breeds leopards and she will offer a few a year sometimes to be adopted out by club members only she will charge 100 and it all goes to the club. I don't know if it is legal or what but no one has complained so far, as for rabbit pellets sometime sit is like screaming at a brick wall IMHO.



Yeah I sorta felt like she was just sizing me up by my looks and the whole "You'd have better luck buying online" makes it sound like she wouldn't sell to me personally even if I was a member. I understand though. They are her babies she can do what she wants with them. 

There was a guy named Mark, from the Orange County Chapter. I guess he was able to join them. He was really cool and gave me adoption info to send in to his club. He said that they should have Russians available now.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 23, 2011)

Nice photo's!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, sorry it was kind of a let down!


----------



## Starjelly (May 23, 2011)

"tortoises need sunlight..this cage does not have sunlight." lol 

If uv heard of cttc, California tortoise and turtle club, they have shows and they usually have tons of pancake torts and tons of other torts, some for adoption some for show.


----------



## Jacob (May 23, 2011)

Nice Seeing You There!
It was Very Small and Crowded


----------



## l0velesly (May 23, 2011)

Really nice. I want to go to an expo sometime and see all the reptiles! I wonder how much those egyptian tortoises are.


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 24, 2011)

I was there for an hour. From like 11-12, I couldn't find anyone 
It was kind of a let down...
The aldabras were cool! but no one was very welcoming.
and i was kind of frustrated because when the owners with displays did talk to people with questions some of their answers seemed incorrect.
I got the registration for my Desert torts though, yay 

Overall it wasn't really an expo, more of a live exhibit. 
Would've been nice if you wanted to take the kids out and get a general idea about tortoises.


----------



## Isa (May 24, 2011)

Great pics, I am sure you had a lot of fun  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I could be wrong but is LB the one who works with the care society? one of the chapters has recently been sorta kicked out because they were selling animals and the CTTC main goal is conservation and education.



I don't think so, but I can't remember which chapter it was. Bargeron used to be the executive director of the CTTC and he was accused of selling turtles at one of their shows. The members subsequently voted him out of office. He then took his chapter and started a new club with them, not affiliated with CTTC. Their name was very similar to CTTC, but I can't find it online either.


----------



## ChiKat (May 24, 2011)

The egg comparison pic is cool!


----------



## Starjelly (May 24, 2011)

If uv heard of cttc, California tortoise and turtle club, they have shows and they usually have tons of pancake torts and tons of other torts, some for adoption some for show.


----------

